# 3 ADF SOCOM soldiers killed in Victorian Motor vehicle accident.



## digrar (Apr 9, 2007)

> Department of Defence Media Mail List
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> CPA 090/07 Monday, 9 April 2007
> ...



RIP boys.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 9, 2007)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Crusader74 (Apr 9, 2007)

Rest in Peace


----------



## AWP (Apr 9, 2007)

Blue Skies.


----------



## 0699 (Apr 9, 2007)

RIP Warriors.


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 9, 2007)

RIP

LL


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 9, 2007)

RIP.


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 9, 2007)

How utterly sad.  RIP.


----------

